
WWLLN – The World Wide Lightning Location Network - slake
http://wwlln.net/
======
okramcivokram
There's also [https://www.lightningmaps.org](https://www.lightningmaps.org) /
[http://blitzortung.org](http://blitzortung.org) . It uses the same TOGA
method and you can be a part of the network.

